# veiled chameleon not moving



## TheresaAJ (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi, please can someone help. We have had a new veiled chameleon (female) for two weeks and she has been fine (eating well, etc) but today she is not moving. She shed last week and had no trouble. The temperature is about 85C and humidity about 60%. Can anyone suggest why she isn't moving.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

sometimes mine seems to stay in the same place nearly all day, don't know if they are all the same but mine does not move around that much the only time she moves a lot is when she is hungry. double check your temps 
don't rely on the dial thermometers they are not that accurate


----------



## calibre (Apr 13, 2012)

Does it spend any time with its eyes closed? or sleeping during the day? what does its color look like?


----------



## TheresaAJ (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you both for your answers. I did wonder if she was still sleepy -although normally she moves very quickly when the food goes into her Viv in the morning. Anyway she seems ok now. I'll check the temperature as advised as well. 
She was (when she wasn't moving) quite a dark grey- but then later in the day she started shedding again (so that explains the colour). Normally she is quite a nice green- and very bright green when eating!
Thanks


----------

